#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Organizing Folders In Folder Pane

## Kolin

Hey guys,

I'm having a frustrating time with my folders in my folder pane in Outlook 2010. I have recently just set up a few rules on a folder, and it shot my folder down to near the bottom by junk mail and such, which is not in my main view anymore. I need to see if I have new e-mails in that folder, but I may miss them due to not seeing that folder (It isn't in alphabetical order anymore).

Is there any way to organize your folder list to Alphabetical order, or to be able to remove the listing for Calendar, Contacts, Journal, etc as I never use them from there?

Thanks!

----------

